# Rockwool slab Construction ?'s



## slantedsidewaze (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm trying to create a RW slab table. Using 4ft. slabs and a drip system. I was looking for advice on how to go about getting started. If anyone knows of a cheap way of doing this, I would love to hear any ideas! I am mainly concernced with finding the resevoirs or containers for the RW slabs. I previously bought a Optimum Growth Drip System, which was a partial DIY type sys. I love it! However, I'd like to do it a little bit cheaper this time. So if you have any advice on finding materials, and where to go, I would appreciate it. I'm mainly concernced with the slab containers, tubing ect.. THNX


----------

